# Chase @ 3 mths old



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry guys, have to check posts tomorrow. Just dashing in & out quick tonight as its already 1.30am here.

Just a few pics of Chase (Sivaro Krank It Up). He still needs a trim tomorrow so wont show full body shots  Hope to do him tomorrow then check threads I have missed today.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok Siv! I still LOVE him!!!!!! He is so adorable, I am glad he is doing better!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Such a sweetie. So soft and cuddlie. Just want to pick him up and hug him. Nicest top knot I've ever seen on a toy this age. Such a proud mama, or should I say grandma you must be.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Love him!!
He looks so beautiful.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou ladies, he is such a doll to look at and to own. He has the best temperament. Just loves to kiss all the time, constantly wagging his tail.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

what a pretty boy!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

what a cute little guy!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou ladies


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh my! what a pretty boy! he is really beautiful!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Pamela


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Another little beauty you have there, siv. Hey, do you have any other colors besides black? LOL...LOL.


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Oh he's so cute.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Ladies

jm, I only have blacks here, I love my blacks, but did get the whites and have bred browns as they are in the lines. I will be planning on breeding black & whites one day.


----------



## suewyatt (Nov 21, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Sorry guys, have to check posts tomorrow. Just dashing in & out quick tonight as its already 1.30am here.
> 
> Just a few pics of Chase (Sivaro Krank It Up). He still needs a trim tomorrow so wont show full body shots  Hope to do him tomorrow then check threads I have missed today.


totally Gorgeous boy, chase looks a winner to me.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he is stunning


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I can't stop looking at that precious little face! I could just pick him up and cuddle, cuddle , cuddle.
_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He is a stunning boy. Just looking forward to showing him soon. I think his first shows will be in august as these shows are away and I love campiing on the grounds. Here is some other cute head pics.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful Siv, he is a wonderful looking boy! I love seeing new pics of him.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those photos are amazing. He is so photogenic.
_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies. Im just so busting to put him in the ring. He just shows off 24/7 so I cant wait to see how he goes.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

He is so adorable! I just love puppy kisses ♥


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Bahhhhhhh humbug, its too hard trying to take pics 4am in the morning with noone to take the pic while you want to stack a dog lol.

This is the best I could get of Chase.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_4 a.m., hmmm. Are you on out time now, Siv? LOL That is a great pic of him and looks fabulous!
_


----------

